# Micro Magazine Style Spring Not An Easy Find



## BladesIIB (Jul 27, 2022)

I needed a small rectangular or magazine style spring and had to work with a spring manufacturer to design and build this.  Round springs are easy to come by even in really small micro spring sizes, but rectangular or magazine style springs are not easy to come by in small sizes at all. 

I reached out to over a dozen spring manufacturers before finding Newcomb Spring in Dallas, TX who were willing to work with me to design and manufacture this spring.  It took a lot of prototype work and several iterations before we got it right.  There are no spring calculators or spring formulas for small rectangular or magazine style springs and the round spring calculators just don't work. 

This small spring is for the lock mechanism on my Triple"B"S Knife lock and after the Blade Show in Atlanta I took the feedback from several people and made the spring feel better on this knife and make it easier to close.


----------

